
Are Introverted Founders less likely to launch fast? - utkarsh_apoorva
As in Indie developer, I need to build, ship and and also work on Growth. I have found myself constantly being stressed out at the &quot;idea&quot; of sharing blog, posts etc with external audience.<p>This seems like the digital equivalent of introversion.<p>Consequently, I have a very very high tendency to stop distribution, and focus on building instead. Every single time I share a post (like this), I flinch. If I could, I would avoid talking, like the last 12 odd months (not good for business ).<p>I care a lot about this because I also mentor startups on Product, and it&#x27;s a pattern I have seen - &quot;just one more feature then we&#x27;d release&quot;.<p>Interestingly, I always had a team to do most of the outreach earlier - or recruited someone fast enough to do this.  So handling ALL of growth is quite new to me.<p>--<p>I am working on LightCat.io - a &quot;Insights to Stories&quot; tool for Product Teams.
======
kevsim
First off - congrats. Your product looks nice! I'm working in a similar area
[0] so I look at a lot of products and yours looks like something I'd actually
use.

I don't think this is about introversion, it's about comfort zone and the fact
that distribution is really REALLY hard, especially in a crowded market. If
you're a builder, it's easy to stop the hard thing, which can often be super
unfulfilling and feel like banging your head against the wall, and slip back
into your comfort zone of building stuff.

Thing is, it's never going to get easy. Your product is never ever going to
sell itself. Building a public profile, content marketing, etc. is one
affordable way to get the word out. The other way is word of mouth. Both of
those require you to get out there.

All that being said, I'm firmly convinced the MVP culture of launching as soon
as you've built a UI with Bootstrap and thrown it up on Heroku is bonkers.
Take some pride and ship something good (which it looks like you've done).

0: [https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

~~~
utkarsh_apoorva
> I'm firmly convinced the MVP culture of launching as soon as you've built a
> UI with Bootstrap and thrown it up on Heroku is bonkers

So totally agree with this. All of your growth experiments fail if your
product doesn't have the basic stuff right.

It works well though when you are building a tool that lets you do something
you cannot otherwise - if that works, even a minimal UI release can get you
users. Eg. Stripe (when it released).

